# Boxelder shelf



## gvwp (Apr 23, 2013)

Got these slabs out of the kiln and made up a couple of these thick shelves. Here is one I put in the cabin. 3" thick and about 30" long. Natural front edge. Poly finish. 

[attachment=23553]
[attachment=23552]
[attachment=23551]
[attachment=23550]
[attachment=23549]


----------



## phinds (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautiful shelf, although to me it does seem a bit too thick for the rest of the dimensions


----------



## gvwp (Apr 23, 2013)

That's part of the cabin/rustic look.


----------



## jmurray (Apr 23, 2013)

gvwp said:


> That's part of the cabin/rustic look.



chunky, I like it .


----------



## EricJS (Apr 23, 2013)

Reminiscent of a mantle. I love it!


----------



## JonLanier (Apr 23, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 24, 2013)

Works for me


----------



## DomInick (Apr 24, 2013)

It's very nice. You did a great job!!!! But I'm with Phinds on being to thick. I would re-saw it and make 2 of them. JMO

when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 24, 2013)

David - I like it. Well done. As for the thickness - I think it is fine from what I see. I think it is proportionate to the width of the panels on the wall but is probably more scaled to other items in the room that we don't see in the picture. What MRS. Gvwp thinks is what really counts though. 
Scott


----------



## gvwp (Apr 24, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> David - I like it. Well done. As for the thickness - I think it is fine from what I see. I think it is proportionate to the width of the panels on the wall but is probably more scaled to other items in the room that we don't see in the picture. What MRS. Gvwp thinks is what really counts though.
> Scott



 Well there isn't a Mrs Gvwp around so can't get a females opinion. I made six of them in all varying lengths. Not sure yet what I want to put on this shelf yet but I will find something. I have mounted another to the left and a bit higher to this piece.


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 25, 2013)

gvwp said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > David - I like it. Well done. As for the thickness - I think it is fine from what I see. I think it is proportionate to the width of the panels on the wall but is probably more scaled to other items in the room that we don't see in the picture. What MRS. Gvwp thinks is what really counts though.
> ...



Very nice, at first I thought man that's a big shelf for such a small screw


----------

